# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Need some serious guidance for TRT please

## mhswhite500

Hey, all,

Im about to go on a TRT protocol, and Im a bit nervous as I feel like Im going on a one way ticket here.

Im 28, 5 10, 170lbs and around 10-12% bf.

Ive used gear in the past, but I came off of it, several years ago, but I never seemed to fully recover.

I originally wanted to inquire about TRT because I couldnt get morning wood, had next to zero sex drive, pre mature ejaculations and energy issues throughout the day, despite sleeping 8 hours and eating, what I consider, pretty damn healthy. 

I got a blood test, to measure Test Serum, Free T (direct), LH, FSH and Estrodial

Test Serum - 537
Free T - 12
LH 1.9
FSH 2.7

Estrodial 25.4

Im, obviously, not in internal meds here, but they seemed a bit low, relative to my age, and my symptoms arent exactly ideal. 

Im beyond looking to use gear for recreational purposes anymore; I just want to feel a bit better and more like a 28 year old. 

This company that Im going through approved me for TRT after the blood test. I spoke to a physician and he listed out the treatment plan. 

Im not doubting the fact that hes a doctor, but I had a really bad vibe about the treatment plan as I felt that he described it as if he were prescribing a dose of Advil; so, I have some hesitation here because I dont want to cause more harm than good. 

My treatment plan, according to them goes as this:

200mg Test Cyp 1x per week 

.5 Adex 1x per week (that seems odd, but I might be thinking in terms of an actual cycle here rather than TRT)

500iu HCG 2x per week

Thats the regiment. Ive done cycles before; so, obviously, the lay out of a cycle is different from TRT, but after reading through the forms here about how TRT is widely misunderstood, Im pretty concerned about my regiment. Its all based off a hunch, but Ive used this site, albeit a while ago, with much success, and I hope some experts, can help steer me in the right direction.

Im happy to answer any more questions or post my full blood panel if needed.

Thanks, everyone

----------


## Motardpdx

Hi, read more threads about test levels, is the low T from health problems, meaning is it a medical condition or lifestyle related? A correct TRT program is 3 times per week, you want to avoid valley/mountain conditions with TRT injections. Again, read, read, read and then ask some questions, majority of your questions will be answered in the previous forms. Cheers!

----------

